# Tyronn Lue bought out by Sacramento, rumored to be signing with Denver



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

With the buyout of Tyronn Lue official, the word from around the Kings is that he's headed to Denver.



> Even if this wasn't the Kings player so many expected to help the Nuggets in their push for the playoffs (see Ron Artest), Lue can certainly help in the Mile High City. Anthony Carter is the starter as it is, with rookie Taurean Green the lone backup because Chucky Atkins' back hernia has kept him out since early January.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

why? What do they need with him, when Atkins comes back in a couple of weeks?

AC has lost all of his confidence, though.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> The timing was crucial for Lue, as Friday was the deadline by which players had to be waived to still be eligible for addition to a playoff roster. According to numerous sources close to the Kings, he might sign with Denver and back up starter Anthony Carter. Whether Lue lands there or elsewhere, he should be in a position to offer scoring and quickness off the bench.
> 
> Lue never suited up for the Kings, missing all six games since the trade because of a calf strain, but he is believed to be healthy now.
> 
> "His biggest attribute is shooting the ball with his feet set," said Kings point guard Anthony Johnson, who was also part of the Bibby trade. "In Denver, you have Allen Iverson, Carmelo Anthony, Kenyon Martin, those kinds of guys to play off of. (Lue) is a smallish point guard, but he has a lot of fight in him. If he gets an ample amount of minutes, he'll be able to step in and contribute."


http://www.sacbee.com/kings/story/752133.html


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Peja Vu said:


> http://www.sacbee.com/kings/story/752133.html


Yeah, but Atkins is better at it, and has more crunch time playoff experience. Lue is better on defense, but it puts them in a position to have 3 point guards splitting time, which isn't an effective strategy.


----------



## GREEDY (Mar 1, 2008)

how does atkins got more experience in playoffs??? i cant think of 1 time where he has ever ben menttioned in the playoffs ever. but umm remember tyronn lues defense aganst a.i in the finals with the lakers??? yea i thought so. and lue can shoot the three VERY WELL and is very fast and quick which him and iverson can run the floor like crazy, plus lue was drafted by the nuggets which was coach karl, and he knows lue can help out the team. lue comes off the bench with the hawks and what scores 19 and hits 3 out of 4 three point attempts and barely takes any more shots becuase of the stingy hawks team. and i can think of times where lue has hit game winning shots with the hawks with 25 or more points when givn the chance. you dont recognize the skill when a dumb coaching staff like the hawks dont know who 2 give the ball 2, and starts a ROOKIE point guard who only averages 4.2 points per game with 2 assists over lue who comes off the bench averaging 6.4 points per game but can easily average 15 points per game in this league when givn the shots and minutes. i rest my case


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

GREEDY said:


> how does atkins got more experience in playoffs??? i cant think of 1 time where he has ever ben menttioned in the playoffs ever. but umm remember tyronn lues defense aganst a.i in the finals with the lakers??? yea i thought so. and lue can shoot the three VERY WELL and is very fast and quick which him and iverson can run the floor like crazy, plus lue was drafted by the nuggets which was coach karl, and he knows lue can help out the team. lue comes off the bench with the hawks and what scores 19 and hits 3 out of 4 three point attempts and barely takes any more shots becuase of the stingy hawks team. and i can think of times where lue has hit game winning shots with the hawks with 25 or more points when givn the chance. you dont recognize the skill when a dumb coaching staff like the hawks dont know who 2 give the ball 2, and starts a ROOKIE point guard who only averages 4.2 points per game with 2 assists over lue who comes off the bench averaging 6.4 points per game but can easily average 15 points per game in this league when givn the shots and minutes. i rest my case


somebody can't read.


----------



## aboveallodds24 (Sep 22, 2003)

Noooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ballistixxx (Jan 24, 2006)

GREEDY said:


> how does atkins got more experience in playoffs??? i cant think of 1 time where he has ever ben menttioned in the playoffs ever. but umm remember tyronn lues defense aganst a.i in the finals with the lakers??? yea i thought so. and lue can shoot the three VERY WELL and is very fast and quick which him and iverson can run the floor like crazy, plus lue was drafted by the nuggets which was coach karl, and he knows lue can help out the team. lue comes off the bench with the hawks and what scores 19 and hits 3 out of 4 three point attempts and barely takes any more shots becuase of the stingy hawks team. and i can think of times where lue has hit game winning shots with the hawks with 25 or more points when givn the chance. you dont recognize the skill when a dumb coaching staff like the hawks dont know who 2 give the ball 2, and starts a ROOKIE point guard who only averages 4.2 points per game with 2 assists over lue who comes off the bench averaging 6.4 points per game but can easily average 15 points per game in this league when givn the shots and minutes. i rest my case


don't worry, we believe you, Tyronn

how's it like finally getting out of Atlanta?


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

GREEDY said:


> how does atkins got more experience in playoffs??? i cant think of 1 time where he has ever ben menttioned in the playoffs ever. but umm remember tyronn lues defense aganst a.i in the finals with the lakers??? yea i thought so. and lue can shoot the three VERY WELL and is very fast and quick which him and iverson can run the floor like crazy, plus lue was drafted by the nuggets which was coach karl, and he knows lue can help out the team. lue comes off the bench with the hawks and what scores 19 and hits 3 out of 4 three point attempts and barely takes any more shots becuase of the stingy hawks team. and i can think of times where lue has hit game winning shots with the hawks with 25 or more points when givn the chance. you dont recognize the skill when a dumb coaching staff like the hawks dont know who 2 give the ball 2, and starts a ROOKIE point guard who only averages 4.2 points per game with 2 assists over lue who comes off the bench averaging 6.4 points per game but can easily average 15 points per game in this league when givn the shots and minutes. i rest my case


2001 was one of my favorite years, too.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

For those don't know, Atkins was a huge part of Detroits early playoff runs.


----------



## GREEDY (Mar 1, 2008)

lyndsey hunter is a bigger part of detroit then atkins ever was.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

> lyndsey hunter is a bigger part of detroit then atkins ever was.


Nope. Atkins has always been a huge 4th quarter player, he played more minutes, and more in the fourth than Hunter. Look it up.

Anyways, Atkins is due back next week. I guess if they wanted to totally usher Carter out of the line-up, this makes sense. Otherwise, Atkins is pretty clearly a better player in every aspect except defense.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

What can Lue even do anymore? I haven't seen him play for years.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Karl didn't draft Lue...that would be Bernie Bickerstaff.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

I have a hard time believing this. Lue has generally been a good defender (and yes, made his name by being one of the few squirts who could stay with Iverson back in the day), but I haven't seen enough of him the past couple years to know whether he's lost a step. 

He wouldn't bring the size Denver needs, obviously. Adding him a backcourt that already includes Iverson and Atkins seems a bit crazy...an invitation for non-stop post-ups. Also, Lue isn't a very good distributor. I suspect that if he were, he would eventually have stuck as a starter somewhere.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Rumorz iz wrong.

Tyronn Lue to Sign With Mavericks


----------

